# O Visa/Green Card



## ruudie (Jul 5, 2008)

I am currently working in a lead role in a west end show. How difficult would it be for me to get an o visa to work on Broadway or in TV in New York??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Assuming you get a role in a Broadway show or get cast for TV, the o visa should be no problem (and will be up to the employer to secure for you). The trick is to get cast from overseas. (I.e. you probably need the gig before you can apply for the visa.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ruudie (Jul 5, 2008)

My wife is in the process of being transferred from London to New York, where she will work under an L1 visa, which would allow me to work, as her spouse, on an L2 visa. 
I can also start to make trips out there for a few weeks at a time, in order to meet for auditions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you've got the L2 visa and can work, you don't need to worry about the O visa. Just start hitting those auditions! (Break a leg! as they say to avoid jinxing you.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ag1 (Jul 5, 2008)

The reason i want to apply for the o visa, is so that my wife is not under pressure to constantly be in work, otherwise we would have to move back to England, should she decide to leave her job. 
The L1 is a great starting point, but the o visa would give us that added security.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll have to check the details, but generally I think you can apply for a green card very shortly after you arrive on an L category visa. Why not just go that route?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> You'll have to check the details, but generally I think you can apply for a green card very shortly after you arrive on an L category visa. Why not just go that route?


Because you yourself can not apply fot the green card, your employter has to do so? (and they don't like to do so because the green card means that you can go and work for an other company)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

EVHB said:


> Because you yourself can not apply fot the green card, your employter has to do so? (and they don't like to do so because the green card means that you can go and work for an other company)


Hm, the problem may then become changing from an L1 to whatever the dependent visa for an O visa is. Changing visa types after you arrive always seems to lead to questions and delays.

According to the Consulate website, the O visa is for "Persons of sustained national or international acclaim in the sciences, arts, education, business or athletics, coming to the US to work or perform in their field of achievement." 

If the show closes, the O visa might expire, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ruudie (Jul 5, 2008)

Between an actor and an economist, there's only one constant, but while i am in work, maybe on one of the bigger shows, there's always a chance for less pressure on my wife. 

So we're definite, i can audition on Broadway with my L2 status?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ruudie said:


> Between an actor and an economist, there's only one constant, but while i am in work, maybe on one of the bigger shows, there's always a chance for less pressure on my wife.
> 
> So we're definite, i can audition on Broadway with my L2 status?


You need to get an EAD and an SSN -- not possible to apply till you get here -- before you can legally work.


----------

